# Also, does anyone elses bird have a foot/sock obsession??



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Spike acts like he is in love with our feet. Usually socked feet but not always. Sometimes a bare foot gets his attention just as much as socked. Especially at the dinner table when my daughter lil feets are dangling from the table.. Spike does his head bob dance, while singing to her feet! Or on a hangover day (for instance) and Im layin watchin movies with my feet up on the arm or back of the couch and again Spike will sing and try to seranade my feet. This part of Spike does get a bit annoying, but mostly its funny... although i am asking because I am wondering if I should be doing something to draw his attention to something else. Its often cute that he so getnly wants to love our feet LOL but I dont want my poor man confused forever. i'd like to help him out if I can. I sthis normal? Anyone else ever experienced a foot fetished bird? Or is this just what Spike chose to love while others may love boots, or stuffed toys..??? lol and is there anything extra I should be doing, or am I possibly doing too much!??  

when I am home he is usually close to me, if not directly on me somewhere hitchen a free ride. lol He has slept wiht me, he even gets right under the blankie too. He likes to snuggle under my chin, in my hair, especially get right cozy'd in if I have a large hoodie on. He will preen my hair, eyebrows etc whatever he can find to preen. Plus askes me for regular neck rubs and I can scratch him wherever. (That took alot of time for him to trust me beyond just petting his head) He especially loves being scrathed on his under neck below the beak, and on his chest around his wing area. 

So is this very strange or very normal? Anyone with any suggestions for my Spike, who may be a little confused/. Or for me for confusing my bird? 

Heres hopin someone has some answers or links for me to follow! Thank You


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no but quinn attacks my nose


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Curry sings to my foot, usually socked or in slippers, especially if I'm bobbing it up and down- he does the head bob, beak bang then starts whistling away for a good 5mins, over, and over, and over, and over again- just the one tune! When I get sick of hearing the broken record I either move my foot away, and/or whistle him a tune he doesn't know a couple of times to distract him. He will then usually work his way up to my shoulder to listen one more time or to sit quietly.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike likes to sing around feet aswell 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXGH8fpnypM
Sometimes he will whistle to my feet for fun


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok!! I thought it was really strange but if he's not the only one..I feel better bout it lol  Thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL none of my 'tiels like feet.. or socks for that matter. I think it makes them more special if they do.


----------

